# WCG 101 team thread



## mjkmike (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll start by saying great job too all who are in the 101 - 200 rank. You are the best and you show us what makes a team!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## mjkmike (Mar 13, 2010)

Bazookajoe just jumped in lets give him/her a big hand


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

Interesting thread


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 18, 2010)

Also showing numbers greater than 1,000 points per day:

Xrealm20 2,293
BazookaJoe 1,377 *more than double average numbers 
Trigger911 1,286 *more than double average numbers 
AlienIsGOD 1,127
Black Panther 1,115

Special thanks to Zithe 188 and p_borobot 104 still putting in consistent numbers at the back of the pack


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2010)

Update to the last post.
sorry I missed you.
Azma666 1,049
Snipermonkey2 1,999

Note# must suck to be one point away!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 26, 2010)

option350z just jumped in.

larrymachine good job with the steady numbers.

bpgt64 Welcome to the main page. You should pass me in no time.

GREAT WORK TO ALL IN THE 101


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Good job guys,


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 26, 2010)

Let's all keep up the good work =)


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 26, 2010)

xrealm20

You are the new king of the block.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 26, 2010)

Me bad

XZero450 is the new king

Alien is God don,t look but you just might have moved up to the main page while you where sleeping.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 8, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I'll start by saying great job too all who are in the 101 - 200 rank. You are the best and you show us what makes a team!



Thanks for making this thread! 

Btw... I'm fighting to get out of it..   Rank 123 today  (and 9th in Malta, out of a total of 27)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2010)

way to move on up BP


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 16, 2010)

120........


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 22, 2010)

Team Rank 118 today.

C'mon guys don't let me surpass you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

Woot woot, GO BP.  See ya in the top 100 soon


----------



## Kreij (Apr 22, 2010)

I added WCG to the title. Everytime I see this thread I keep thinking it's one of the Clubhouses. 

Crunch On !!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Team Rank 118 today.
> 
> C'mon guys don't let me surpass you!



GO BP GO!
I'm not letting you surpass me any time soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahh the competition is so soothing


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 22, 2010)

Look at BP stomping a mud hole in peeps.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 24, 2010)

BarbaricSoul you are putting out just crazy numbers.
To the rest of 101 great job.
@ Panther thks for the bump.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 24, 2010)

Numbers over 1000.

Barbaricsoul 2649 thats 3x the normal numbers
Bazookajoe 2082
Trigger911 1799
garyinhere 1323
Taz100420 1056
newtekie1 1020

just under the mark
larrymachine 994
kennyman23 967
radical_Edward 889

A great thanks to nick259 and FTQFFASPCCI, number 228 looks bad but as you can see you do you're best unlike others:shadedshu


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 29, 2010)

Should I change the way I post in this thread?
I would like the 101 to have a voice but only BP has spoken.
New members like onepost,xvi-tech.kyle,Nick259 and FTQFFASPCI.
Welcome.
I can't find it but there is a thread that lets you talk about who you are and why you crunch.
If you read this you will learn about you're teammates and if posted us about you.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 29, 2010)

Found it.
Who the frig are you?
I'm old and things just don't work as well, how are you?


----------



## mjkmike (May 8, 2010)

Great job everyone


----------



## Black Panther (May 11, 2010)

111 today.
I'm soon out of this club! 

Edit: wth? I just dropped to 112!


----------



## mjkmike (May 21, 2010)

The 101 club just got harder to get out of, you now need over 100k to join the main page.
The plus is you get a badge
Happy crunching


----------



## mjkmike (May 29, 2010)

@BP you should be out of the 101 by the time you read this so congrates

   This is for all the new members of WCG please take a moment to read Ions thread and don't be shy about the who the frig are you thread.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 29, 2010)

Wow congrats to you guys! 

*ps.*Go get your WCG badges Black Panther and xrealm20


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 20, 2010)

nice numbers


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 15, 2010)

thought I would welcome the new members.  It has been too long since I posted.  It is getting much Harder now to get into the top 100 but best of luck.


----------

